# Girls on P-Fury??!!??



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Title says it all.......pics welcome

My buddy says that there are like only five girls on here and they can't be hot... and I think there are more than that and at least one has to be hot!!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Girl and Clever


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

?? no pic ??


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

She posted a pic earlier. She's hot as well


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

RHOM-ULOUS said:


> Title says it all.......pics welcome
> 
> My buddy says that there are like only five girls on here and they can't be hot... and I think there are more than that and at least one has to be hot!!


 im here huckleberry


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

peacock(Neal), I want personal pics, not pics of members moms!!

Thanks for the offer though


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

RHOM-ULOUS said:


> peacock(Neal), I want personal pics, not pics of members moms!!
> 
> Thanks for the offer though


 LOOOL.


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

and beside Neal, I've already got my harem....










LOL


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

im here for ya big boy


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> im here for ya big boy


Not trying to derail the topic, but i had a quick question for slylie...........do you like the movie "texas chainsaw masacre"?







One would say "Holy sh*t! thats a lot of chainsaws!"


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > im here for ya big boy
> 
> 
> Not trying to derail the topic, but i had a quick question for slylie...........do you like the movie "texas chainsaw masacre"?:laugh: One would say "Holy sh*t! thats a lot of chainsaws!"


 You can never own too many chainsaws


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

RHOM-ULOUS said:


> and beside Neal, I've already got my harem....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 whoa dude.. that enough of the fat pics... im done.. and so are you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

Here I am at the last American Cichlid Society Convention. Isn't my skirt cute?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Here I am at the last American Cichlid Society Convention. Isn't my skirt cute?


 lmao, where do you find this sh*t?


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Here I am at the last American Cichlid Society Convention. Isn't my skirt cute?


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

nice.. real nice...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This is great!









If your friend wants to know members that are hot, thats to his own choosing. In which case, he can sift through the pages of the PFury Album and look at who's hot. Its only 6 pages versus the 62 for Mugshots.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

What kind of person comes to a fish site to meet chicks ?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> What kind of person comes to a fish site to meet chicks ?


 really beats the hell outta me. i thought i was bad with meeting a chick off of myspace too :/

but uh, on top, i think all of the women i've seen from p-fury are pretty good lookin...that is, if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> What kind of person comes to a fish site to meet chicks ?


 You mean you came here otherwise?!









Just playing with ya


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of person comes to a fish site to meet chicks ?
> ...












can't fool you, can I ?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

RHOM-ULOUS said:


> Title says it all.......pics welcome
> 
> My buddy says that there are like only five girls on here and they can't be hot... and I think there are more than that and at least one has to be hot!!


That "One" Hot girl is Ms. Natt!!!









Sorry, but a picture of her is unobtainable


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> RHOM-ULOUS said:
> 
> 
> > Title says it all.......pics welcome
> ...


 Your crazy


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > RHOM-ULOUS said:
> ...


 kAREN...

Indeed i'm crazy... crazy for YOU!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> What kind of person comes to a fish site to meet chicks ?


 well, ineedchanna just answered my question...


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of person comes to a fish site to meet chicks ?
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of person comes to a fish site to meet chicks ?
> ...


 I guess it works as a benefit package when joining if you can bag her.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

DAMN







- you guys are soooooooo foul!!!!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 Hey; I never received that part of my welcome package when I joined !

Do I have to fill out a form or something?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm a girl... and as for hot... nah more like average.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> RHOM-ULOUS said:
> 
> 
> > Title says it all.......pics welcome
> ...


 Take it from Frank, he knows how hard it is to get her pic.









Karen is smoking hot though!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

delirium said:


> I'm a girl... and as for hot... nah more like average.


 even if ya think your average just by bein on this site that makes ya hot (most of my gf's ive had hate my p's) definatly not your average ladie


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm a girl too, but hots not a word I would use to describe myself


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

~SUNshine~ said:


> I'm a girl too, but hots not a word I would use to describe myself


 I Would :nod: I seen Pics , I think you are very Sexy


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> I Would I seen Pics , I think you are very Sexy


baaahahahahahahaahahahahaha!!!!!!

dude harley you are classic maing.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > I Would I seen Pics , I think you are very Sexy
> 
> 
> baaahahahahahahaahahahahaha!!!!!!
> ...


We could say the same for the way you dress bud.








Have you had the pleasure of seeing her pic ?

Your funny too since I heard you were gonna get


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

William bradly is so hot


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

awwww boo sh-t!

no warnings either.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> awwww boo sh-t!
> 
> no warnings either.


 The Warning system is not in place anymore Kinda








I do believe this was some type of warning to you ,
Said By Xenon
BAMBINO = way out of line in this thread. Where do you get off calling someone a whore out of the blue... no respect. You gotta stop picking fights on this site man. There is no need for members that bring this level of drama to the community.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

yeah i could read it on the the other thread thanks again harley, for posting here :rock: youre a real nice guy that is totally my best freind in the world.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> yeah i could read it on the the other thread thanks again harley, for posting here :rock: youre a real nice guy that is totally my best freind in the world.


 i am jealous

i wanted to be your best friend


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

every one is now my best freind...









i love you guys.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > RHOM-ULOUS said:
> ...


 Your funny sometimes


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

ms nat have you never posted a pic? Why not? You have so many fans wanting to see one.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> ms nat have you never posted a pic? Why not? You have so many fans wanting to see one.


 Cuz she is too hot and she will blow our minds away







to the Queen


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > ms nat have you never posted a pic? Why not? You have so many fans wanting to see one.
> ...


 Your so full of sh*t and you know it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


Not as of the last time I checked








and Im not the only one that thinks this , check the prior posts :laugh:


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

This site is not here for checking out girls you know!! This is a fish site and it doesnt mean that girls who are on here are not pretty.... I think there's plenty of beautiful women on this board...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> I think there's plenty of beautiful women on this board...


 Including you


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Im not the only one that thinks this , check the prior posts


 Amen to that. Talk about bombshell!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> ChErRiEliPz510 said:
> 
> 
> > I think there's plenty of beautiful women on this board...
> ...


 agreed


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > ChErRiEliPz510 said:
> ...


 I dont...









JK!!! You are!! You def are!! *being nice to avoid arguments







*


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> ChErRiEliPz510 said:
> 
> 
> > I think there's plenty of beautiful women on this board...
> ...


 Thats forsure


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

delirium said:


> I'm a girl... and as for hot... nah more like average.


 that's BS. and I know neal and drew will agree w/ me that ur definatly above average


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a girl... and as for hot... nah more like average.
> ...


 dude.. del does not even rank with common, normal, average girls.. she is at the top.. un touchable.. incomparable. f*cking amazing.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Why havent I seen her pics??? Are the in the album?


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

theres quite a few girls on here and I'd say were all pretty decent looking


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Why havent I seen her pics??? Are the in the album?


 Shes definitely in the album. She has 3 pics in the album actually. And even more on CM :laugh:


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

that chick in canada is pretty hot


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey, shes online ^_^


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Peacock said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > delirium said:
> ...


 ummm I don't know what to say...
Thank you Neal


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

delirium said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > lemmywinks said:
> ...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

allen's girlfriend looks cute, at least from the pictures that i've seen of her. please don't beat me up allen?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> allen's girlfriend looks cute, at least from the pictures that i've seen of her. please don't beat me up allen?


 Allen?!









Unless you mean Al


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

All of the pics I have seen of the girls on this site are very hot.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > allen's girlfriend looks cute, at least from the pictures that i've seen of her. please don't beat me up allen?
> ...


 blueprint = allen


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 Ohhhh okay...makes more sense.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a girl... and as for hot... nah more like average.
> ...


 Lemmy, you are a sweetheart!


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> ~SUNshine~ said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a girl too, but hots not a word I would use to describe myself
> ...


 Of course she's Hot, she's Canadian!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

delirium said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > delirium said:
> ...


 he will be shot in the heart soon.....


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Why havent I seen her pics??? Are the in the album?
> ...


 can I be in the album too? so people will stop asking me if I'm gay?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


 LOL.....


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

And how does a pic of you prove if you are gay???


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

shes a chick...people always think shes a guy.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Peacock said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > lemmywinks said:
> ...


 hahaha


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i've just looked at the album for he first time, delirium sunshine and ruby are all stunning. Deffinately above average. I still DEMAND a picture of ms natt though. well...it would be nice of you to post one







. Also why is the album closed?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

There is one good-looking chick on here - she knows who she is


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

RHOM-ULOUS said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > ~SUNshine~ said:
> ...


 Exactly!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> i've just looked at the album for he first time, delirium and ruby are both stunning. Deffinately above average. I still DEMAND a picture of ms natt though. well...it would be nice of you to post one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Album is closed because I dont want people posting/spaming in it. Thats what the Mugshots thread is for.

You guys can demand til your blue in the face, still not gonna give up


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Boy this thread was no where near where i thought it would be oh well im not afraid to post my pic like some of the females on here so here goes.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

~SUNshine~ said:


> RHOM-ULOUS said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 all canadians are hot...sheesh dont you americans know that..?


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

I don't think anyone has ever asked on this site whether I am a man or a woman. I think I will let you all guess....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

seharebo said:


> I don't think anyone has ever asked on this site whether I am a man or a woman. I think I will let you all guess....


 All members are presumed men, unless they've stated otherwise or have an obvious inclination as to which they are by their name/sig/avatar.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> seharebo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think anyone has ever asked on this site whether I am a man or a woman. I think I will let you all guess....
> ...


 sadly that is true. Although to be fair most people on this site are male.

If you won't post a pic, can you atleast give a detailed reason why not? eg you ae shy, don't want it popping up in every thread, you are too hot for us to handle etc


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

RHOM-ULOUS said:


> And how does a pic of you prove if you are gay???


 Cuz shes a girl...

A not bad lookin one in fact.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Serygo said:


> RHOM-ULOUS said:
> 
> 
> > And how does a pic of you prove if you are gay???
> ...


 thats the biggest understatement since time began. You sicken me.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

It is not that I won't post a pic, but that I don't have the means to. I don't have a scanner or a digital camera. I am a "real" film buff and prefer my Nikon versus any digital options. If there comes a time when I have these at my disposal I will post a pic.

I am a woman (not a girl or a chick) and I am 24. My avatar is a grand champion German Shorthaired Pointer. I own one and his name is Timothy Wagner. I don't think avatars tell gender or sex. Except for Ms. Natt--she always has the girliest avatars. Check her latest one......


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

very Nice Doggie


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

the reason why some ppl don't post is b/c their pic might get spammed and get sent all over the net. the likeliness of that is slim but some are cautious.

QUESTION: any of you ladies ever post on Hotornot.com???


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

seharebo said:


> I am a woman (not a girl or a chick) and I am 24.


 I had no idea. That was a surprise.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> seharebo said:
> 
> 
> > I am a woman (not a girl or a chick) and I am 24.
> ...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> seharebo said:
> 
> 
> > I am a woman (not a girl or a chick) and I am 24.
> ...










Thats great


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> My avatar is a grand champion German Shorthaired Pointer. I own one and his name is Timothy Wagner


I really want a pointer, i would want it for a pet and also for flushing pheaanat for falconry (i have a harris hawk).

Post a pic soon. No-one seems to be posting any.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

there's too much brown-nosing going on in this thread.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Bullsnake are you being facetious? Did you really think I was a man?


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Wolfish pointers are serious the best dogs. They are well-behaved, easy to train, and love laying on the sofa as much as the outdoors. I will try and post a pic of my dog soon.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

seharebo said:


> Except for Ms. Natt--she always has the girliest avatars. Check her latest one......


 Guilty


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> there's too much brown-nosing going on in this thread.


 f*ck EVERYBODY!







* Is that better hyphen*


----------

